# I chopped it off! :)



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I love it! Really shows off her sweet little face. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

She looks_ great!_ I groomed Chagall today and came_ real_ close to taking down his TK, but then I got chill and let it live.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Very becoming!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Such a cutie! It really shows her ears off. 

I just did the same thing with two of mine. It was always coming out of the bands and hanging in their eyes making the goop and hard to see where they were going. They look so much better now. _


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

She looks adorable !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Such a pretty little lady............and she DOES have gorgeous ears!!!!!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Just back to say what _you _did today looks _a lot_ better than what I did. (And it took me 5 hours.) :becky:


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Hee hee! I wondered what on earth you had chopped off when I saw your post title!
Glad it was nothing painful!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Looks good. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She looks so pretty! I've taken Poppy's topknot very short this time - it was rather forced on me as I accidentally used the 1/4" comb on her legs, so everything got shortened to try and keep some kind of balance! Don't you love seeing the pretty face and eyes emerge from under the fluff as it fallsaway?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Carrie-e said:


> Hee hee! I wondered what on earth you had chopped off when I saw your post title!
> Glad it was nothing painful!



Hahaha, that's why I put the smilie face ,to hint it wasn't anything bad that I chopped off, lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Idk why the quotes aren't working properly when I try to respond but Chagall's Mom this is for you. 


It gets tempting doesn't it? I have to just walk away at times to keep myself from cutting. lol 

I think he looks great! Once his TK is grown out it will look amazing. Branna would never let me band hers like Chagall lets you, so his looks much better long than hers ever did. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

fjm said:


> She looks so pretty! I've taken Poppy's topknot very short this time - it was rather forced on me as I accidentally used the 1/4" comb on her legs, so everything got shortened to try and keep some kind of balance! Don't you love seeing the pretty face and eyes emerge from under the fluff as it fallsaway?



Oh, I hate it when that happens! One time I accidentally picked up a 40 blade instead of my 4 blade! That really sucked, thankfully I noticed before I got down to the skin and the short spot blended out well. 
I loved seeing those ears emerge the most. I had to go slow to separate out from all the topknot hair from ear hair but when it was off it was like Hallelujah!!! And the cute face just pulled it all together . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Looks great!! So nice. You were brave, I must say. Chagall looks great too.

I know what you mean...I have to re-do Matisse's pony tail at least once a day. Those little shorter hairs just won't stay put! Grrrrr. drives me batty.

You did a really nice job.


----------



## Canuckmom (Feb 18, 2014)

I love it. She is such a cutie.

I keep Paris's top hair trimmed so she can see. I am trying to train her and I figure if she can't see me then it will just make it more difficult for both of us. I hate hair in my eyes so maybe it is just my own feelings.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

LOL!!! I am *ALMOST* to the chopping off point with Jack LOL. There is too much roughhousing and running of acres (3 fully fenced acres) for lovely tied up topknots! 

We've been outside a lot the last 3 days now with the warmer weather and it's apparent that long fluffeh coat is going to be a major PITA LOL.

I want to get it long enough to take some nice pictures and then zip!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oooh, Branna looks soooo different!! Lovely job! And Chagall is looking very dapper too 

Isn't it amazing how you can totally transform the look of your dog just by wafting the scissors or clippers?? (Well, I waft them - I guess you better groomers actually know what you're doing with them...)

Can't wait for the warmer weather to stabilise here so I can get some work done on my two - it's still a wee bit chill at night to go too short - but then again, they're looking very tatty.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

She looks fantastic!
Did you save it? I still have Taylee's and Teaka's from when I did the chop. It is really nice to have Taylee's since I no longer have her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

She has such a beautiful face! Those eyes.. And muzzle!!! Very pretty poodle!!!! She looks great! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Speaking of acres and pictures!! It sounds like a wonderful dream:!!!...... poodles running happily in 3 fenced in acres! I need to see that  some awesome action shots! I can see it in my mind! Would you please take some pictures     


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> Oooh, Branna looks soooo different!! Lovely job! And Chagall is looking very dapper too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol it is amazing how different grooming can make a dog look. 
I hope I don't have to take her short in the summer I love the fluffy CC,but it does get hot here in the High Desert, and I have a feeling this summer is going to be a scorcher. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> She looks fantastic!
> Did you save it? I still have Taylee's and Teaka's from when I did the chop. It is really nice to have Taylee's since I no longer have her.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Well if you mean saving it as in still all over the grooming table then yes Lol . It is nice to still have a part of them after they are gone. After Carmel died I cleaned him and shaved all his fur. I sent it off to be made into yarn. I made a couple of bracelets out of it and put a piece in a vial to wear it on my Origami Owl necklace. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Lol, nope I banded them before the chop.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

And I also always shave them down in the summer - that poodle cot is just too good at holding the heat in, it isn't fair to keep it on them when it is hot out!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Jacks topknot is about half grown out. I've had poodles in show coat before so I've had the super fluffy experience. We live in the country and he gets filthy regularly and he hates the topknot so I think he's getting it cut down very soon. Though I'll feel so bad but I think he will be happier. 
Ponders.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

I thing she looks much better. . . such a pretty dog!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Looks much nicer - beautiful girl!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I agree. She looks great! Jazz had all his hair cut off tonight. I can see his eyes!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

outwest said:


> I agree. She looks great! Jazz had all his hair cut off tonight. I can see his eyes!



Awww, I can't wait to see his pictures! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

